# tying my own jigs??



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

ok so i went to bait and tackle a few weeks back and purchased a bobbin and thread with some hot oink nylon hair with some blood red maribou. i cant find a vice to tie them in so i am forced to do it by hand. and color patterns or different things i could do to make cool good functional jig/lures? i want to start pouring my own jig heads but i have misplaced my molds so i am using jig heads from the store. any advice would be awesome thanks guys!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't understand your question.



You can wrap jigs pretty well by hand even though a vise makes life a little easier.



You have everything that you need to make them; bobbin, thread, hair and head. Just some finish for the thread and you're over. C2


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

the question is how can i improve the color schemes and what not what sizes should i use for certain fish and what works the best for certain conditions and species of fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You know your personal requirements better than I do so make them of a size that works for you. I personally like to stick to about 1/4 to 1/2 oz jigs, but I fish mainly for Pompano. I have caught Pompano on some rather large lures.



I buy my large Cobia jigs from a dealer.



Colors? Again; I fish for Pompano with bright colored jigs; a lot of chartreuse and florescent colors. Help the fish to see it. Again; I have fished with unpainted jigs which worked at the time. I also like to use ivory nail polish which resembles a sand flea color.



I also make Digger jigs which are made to disturb the sand which also attracts the fish, thinking that it's a sand flea trying to make its break.



A very good question and I hope that I've helped you. C2


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks =] will try that


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i prefer a white head i like some pink or orange on it to... i usually use an orange or pink hair. i also like a pink/yellow hair combo. i prefer a 1/2 oz most of the time and use a 1/4oz sometimes... if the currents ripping ill use a 3/4 erie head though...

the other day i saw a guy slay the pomps with a white on white jig though and thats the first time i have seen em eat white on white. the same day though i lost what would have been my biggest pomp on a hot pink head with yellow hair. 

just wrap some jigs and try some new things. my favorite thing is to sit down and say wat colors havent i wrapped and wrap em jus to see how they look. if it doesnt look good then jus cut it off and retie it.

oh yea i wrap all my pomp jigs by hand so you dont have to have a vice... hell i didnt have a bobbin for the longest time.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

white head, pink nylon, owner hook


----------



## surfhunter (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks guys =] imma head out today and try them


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

> *Digger jigs which are made to disturb the sand*


*

What exactly does a digger jig look like?*


----------

